# JD lawn tractor info needed



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I am working on a John Deer tractor. When I try to find a manual for it. My computer go's nuts. How can I get some info on how the electric PTO is wired. And where would the fuses be located.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Depends on type of lawn tractor you have.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oakenadie,is that a 110 ?


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

The tractor is a STX 46. Seems I was putting in the serial number where I should have been putting in the model number. Finally found what I was looking for when I got it straight.


----------

